# life on the hook



## tgzzzz (Sep 7, 2005)

I was having an adult beverage or two recently in the Handlebar in Beaufort, NC, and commenting that I'd lived several years on the hook in So Fl, mostly Dinner Key, in the '80s and was planning on retiring to that same area and lifestyle this winter. 

Beaufort is a sailing town (2 free dinghy docks, trash cans, good anchorages), and spirited discussion can always be had in the local eat and drinkeries. The consensus was that I couldn't do it again. What with mooring balls and restrictions and anti-liveaboard sentiment, it just wouldn't be feasible.

That's a serious bummer for me as I'm almost ready to take off. I'd be very interested in opinions on this issue. I know all about Marathon and Key West and didn't think much of them on my various trips earlier. I won't be looking for work, and have no need or desire to be ashore much. I'm thinking once or twice a week at most. I plan on being in the lower keys/Everglades/ lower west coast area.

Anyone see any reason I can't the rest of my time on the planet just moseying along and going ashore on an as needed basis? I really think I could go a month between shore excursions but I'm not that much of a hermit. Thanks!


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Well I assure you that it can still be done in the PNW if that helps.


----------



## tgzzzz (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to hear. I'm a west coast guy anyway. This Louisiana oil spill may well change my plans. Eastern Mexico was my plan B but comes with its own hassles. Many thanks for the input.


----------



## Capttman (Mar 4, 2010)

a bit more difficult then years ago but still very doable and more so if you stay with your boat


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

It can be done somewhere. 

Somewhere between here ...










and here ....










It's out there.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## tgzzzz (Sep 7, 2005)

Indeed. 

Wind Magic, those are 2 hostile lee shores! I'm happier in tager's postcard harbor. It's complicated slightly by wanting to stay in the warm zone and access if not proximity to the modern world. 

I guess it always gets back to what you need from shore. My game is not to need much.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 1, 2010)

wind_magic 

OT, but where is that location in your second picture? Might not be a place I would want to stay but I would sure like to cruise by it.


----------



## SantaCruising (Apr 2, 2010)

It reminds me of the skeleton coast , Africa....?


----------



## Brucerobs2 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Which Beaufort?*

My parents are on their boat in Beaufort, SC right now, and are finding that area quite nice. And the winters are a little warmer...Maybe thats an option.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We currently cruise in Florida and have been since 1972. We've spent three months recently anchoring off Key Largo, bayside. In the 38 years we've been anchoring out in Florida waters we have never been questioned by any authority; however, we don't frequent the densely populated areas and we land our dinghy in public access areas or a locations where we arrange payment for use. If the amentities are worthwhile, we don't mind the cost. Your plan is very doable! Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Lazlow said:


> wind_magic
> 
> OT, but where is that location in your second picture? Might not be a place I would want to stay but I would sure like to cruise by it.





SantaCruising said:


> It reminds me of the skeleton coast , Africa....?


That it is! 

The Skeleton Coast of Namibia, Africa.



Wikipedia said:


> The Bushmen of the Namibian interior called the region "The Land God Made in Anger"


Source: Skeleton Coast, Wikipedia


----------

